# pier fishing, year round living



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've recently found myself in a situation that can best be described as "a year to kill." I'm in between different stages of academia, and I have year in which I can basically live wherever and just hang. Pier fishing is my number one hobby, and, for a variety of reasons, I want to live in North Carolina. I have the entire coast to consider with no preferences at this point whatsoever. Great pier and surf fishing and reasonable rates for an apartment are my only considerations. I'm a young single male.


Throw it at me. Where would you go? Wilmington? OBX somewhere? Somewhere else? I'm open to any and all ideas and thoughts. 


Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

ryan511 Wilm. area. pier fishing at Kure Beach,Carolina Beach,Wrightsville Beach.Topsail Is. close by as well as Bogue Inlet pier within easy cast also.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*tortuga*... cocanut hut.........campfire...........part time shell collector................. mahi from the beach...........lots of rum.....opcorn:


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes, just follow Les.


----------



## Fly Swatter (Dec 7, 2008)

*Hmmm...*

Sounds familiar except we don't have any time limitations. We live near the
pier on the beach and fish whenever we want to. :fishing: 
"There's more to life than just fishing. When you find out what it is keep it 
to yourself we don't want to know!" opcorn:

Check out http://www.rentalsatthebeach.com/search 

Look at extended rentals or long-term rentals. Check out http://www.oceancrestpier.net/ for info on the pier.

Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

frisco camp ground... 

gas station/quicky mart within biking distance, beach access even closer (by foot or 4x4), tackle shops up the road too, only 12 miles south of the point, cheapest campgroud in the OBX. might not suit you but im a simpleton. i could live there if i could make $800 a month, but there is no where to work down there.


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*obx*

Being a simpleton, I found a way to make 800 dollars a month. Fishing in North Carolina from a pier is exactly the same as anywhere else. You have to decide where you spend your money. Camping is always going to be the best return for the money but you have to be able to absorb that life style. Can you stand living in a tent for a summer? Do you like Ramen noodles? Conversly, do you dream of catching a world class Speckled Trout early in the morning. You than have the fever.


----------



## trapperken (Jan 18, 2007)

One thing you could consider,,,,,a travel trailer. There are quite a few privatly owned campgrounds a short distance from the beach and piers where you can rent a space for as little as 150.00 a month. Look on craigslist and you'll find some deals on used campers. One on there now in the Raleigh area for $2,000. It's 20' long and looks to be in great shape. Check out the Swansbrough area. There's a campground there advertising lots for $150.00 a month. They say it's a 15 min. drive to Emerad Isl. pier.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

merleobx said:


> Being a simpleton, I found a way to make 800 dollars a month. Fishing in North Carolina from a pier is exactly the same as anywhere else. You have to decide where you spend your money. Camping is always going to be the best return for the money but you have to be able to absorb that life style. Can you stand living in a tent for a summer? yes Do you like Ramen noodles? yes Conversly, do you dream of catching a world class Speckled Trout early in the morning. yes You than have the fever.


you sir have a PM. lol.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

i got one for ya! join me on the Outer Banks Pier!!! i and others practically live out there. its almost like a big living room out on the end of the pier. but if you leave there pray that your spot is there when you get back


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

cobia_slayer said:


> i got one for ya! join me on the Outer Banks Pier!!! i and others practically live out there. its almost like a big living room out on the end of the pier. but if you leave there pray that your spot is there when you get back


Glad to see ya finally joined the site cj.  
And i'll second on obx pier! i'm one of the "others" that stays out there...most of the time anyways. There's a great group of guys out there, which is why i only fish at that pier. :fishing: 

And unless you get one of them tourist people out there acting like jackasses and acting like they own the pier(  :spam: ), then everyone else is as down-to-earth as can be. 
I love it. opcorn::fishing:


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

obx.fisher said:


> Glad to see ya finally joined the site cj.
> And i'll second on obx pier! i'm one of the "others" that stays out there...most of the time anyways. There's a great group of guys out there, which is why i only fish at that pier. :fishing:
> 
> *And unless you get one of them tourist people out there acting like jackasses and acting like they own the pier*(  :spam: ), then everyone else is as down-to-earth as can be.
> I love it. opcorn::fishing:


i got a few of them banned two years ago for starting stuff with me, so its less of a worry


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

bump:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

if you want kings, and lots of em, go south, and find a place near oceancrest.



Jesse


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

Realistically Carolina Beach is the right choice.....2 piers to choose from, 3 if you include Johnny Mercers at Wrightsville Beach....if you search hard you can get a 1 bedroom apt for $500 a month ....but you gotta hurry, THE BLUES ARE COMING !!!!


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> if you want kings, and lots of em, go south, and find a place near oceancrest.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


And Oak Island is a really pleasant island compared to those more bare, like Topsail and Atlantic Beach. Lots of tree cover. Southport nearby, nice little town.

Or, how about Viriginia Beach? When you get tired of pier fishing you can boat on the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

You can move out to the end of Avon pier with me! It's complete torture that I can stare at it all day during work and not be out there fishin!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Wow. You're a lucky guy.

Are you wedded to staying in NC? If not, I wouldn't blow a sabbatical in one state. Follow the runs up and down the coast: summer in New England, fall and early winter between Virginia Beach and the Outer Banks, winter in Florida, then back for the spring. I bet you can find tons of people on here who will help you out wherever you go, and some may even put you up.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Wow. You're a lucky guy.
> 
> Are you wedded to staying in NC? If not, I wouldn't blow a sabbatical in one state. Follow the runs up and down the coast: summer in New England, fall and early winter between Virginia Beach and the Outer Banks, winter in Florida, then back for the spring. I bet you can find tons of people on here who will help you out wherever you go, and some may even put you up.



Did that while I was married....now with a 6 1/2 y.o. daughter....I'll be luckty to hit Buxton

Fish hard now so you won't regret it when life slaps you in the groin.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Say it isn't so Al


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Say it isn't so Al


If I know you and Charlotte, you'll be rais'n a 'tom-boy'....she's gonna out fish all of us


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

is the avon pier open 24/7 in the summer??


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

JayCamx23 said:


> is the avon pier open 24/7 in the summer??


Negative. Normally they close at midnight, and open at 6 a.m. When the drum start coming in thick in the fall, they will go to 24 hours.


----------

